# The return of Bschneider at AVSForum



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Bschneider is back at AVSForum and posting about HD.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=898718

For those of you who don't know, Bschneider used to post about coming HD quite frequently, and very accurately, over at AVS until he was run off by people getting mad at him when they didn't get the channels they wanted. He was gone for 9+ months and slowly surfaced recently.

He has a D* engineering card, so he knows, and usually posts, when new channels are up in engineering mode. And he has posted that new HD is coming soon.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Bschneider is back at AVSForum and posting about HD.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=898718
> 
> ...


Correct me if I am wrong, but he is talking about channels 77 & 92??

These were on last week with this message, and then withdrawn!


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but he is talking about channels 77 & 92??
> 
> These were on last week with this message, and then withdrawn!


Yes, but if you search his posts, he announced them before they were up.


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

BTW guys! He has pictures of the channels in Engineering Test mode!!!  See here:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

But why is the UI blue and not white?


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

my H20 is still with the blue GUI...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recal the 'engineering' mode has been exist back to time "footballplayer' cards.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

List of channels up in enginnering test mode on D*10:

*Current HD Channels (MPEG 2)*

*Discovery HD Theater*
*ESPN*
*ESPN 2*
*HDNet*
*HDNet Movies*
*TNT*
*Universal HD*
*HBO-E*
*SHO-E*
*CD USA*

*Announced HD Additions*
* = not a simulcast of the SD channel (if available), programming will vary.
*Channel names in RED are currently in test mode on the D*10 satellite*
Source: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457 _Thanks to Bschneider_

*September 2007*

*A&E*
*Animal Planet*
*Big Ten Network*
*CNN*
*Discovery*
*Food Network****
*HGTV****
*History Channel*
*MHD *(MTV brand channel)
*National Geographic*
*NFL Network*
*The Science Channel*
*TBS*
*TLC*
*Versus*
*Weather Channel*
*Cinemax-E*
*Cinemax-W*
*MoreMax*
*HBO-W*
*HBO2-E*
*HBO2-W*
*HBO Family-E*
*HBO Family-W*
*HBO Signature*
*The Movie Channel*
*SHO-W*
*STARZ-E*
*STARZ-W*
*STARZ-Edge*
*STARZ-Comedy*
*STARZ-Kids*
*Fall 2007*
*Bravo*
*Cartoon Network*
*Chiller*
*CNBC*
*FX*
*SciFi Channel*
*Sleuth*
*Speed*
*USA Network*
*December 2007*
*The Tennis Channel*
*Spring 2008*
*ABC Family*
*Disney Channel*
*ESPN News*
*MGM*
*Toon Disney*
*Channels in Test Mode with previously unannounced start dates*
*MTV*
*NHL Network*
*Outdoor*
*Fuel*
*Spike*
*SHO TOO*
*Comedy Central*
*Nickelodeon East*
*VH1*
*NBA TV*
*CSTV*
*Regional Sports Networks*
Available nationally, but local blackout rules still apply.
*Fall 2007**
Altitude
Comcast SportsNet Chicago
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic 
FSN Arizona 
FSN Bay Area 
FSN Detroit 
FSN Florida 
FSN New England 
FSN North 
FSN Northwest 
FSN Ohio 
FSN Prime Ticket 
FSN Rocky Mountain 
FSN South 
FSN Southwest 
FSN West 
New England Sports Network
SportsNet New York
SportsSouth
Sun Sports
YES
FSN Midwest
FSN Houston
FSN New York
FSN Pittsburgh
MSG
FSN Cincinnati
Comcast SportsNet West
MASN/SportsTime Ohio
**Foreign Language Channels*
*
HBO Latino - 9/07
*


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm confused, are the current HD channels being mirrored on D10 (you say red channels are on D10) but I don't see them on Bschneider's list?


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

You don't know who Bschneider is?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting stuff.



RAD said:


> I'm confused, are the current HD channels being mirrored on D10 (you say red channels are on D10) but I don't see them on Bschneider's list?


Curious as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobbyK said:


> You don't know who Bschneider is?


No. Post his biography please.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

BobbyK said:


> You don't know who Bschneider is?


No, I don't


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

RAD said:


> I'm confused, are the current HD channels being mirrored on D10 (you say red channels are on D10) but I don't see them on Bschneider's list?


No - The "red" designator doesn't apply to the existing channels. It was only added to the Announced channels to distinguish which were in testing.

Of course, had I known how many were testing, I'd have just marked the ones that weren't.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> No. Post his biography please.


Either you know who he is or you don't.

Mods do, I don't.

I do know that his information used to be almost 100% accurate. So if he posts it, it is about as close to the gospel as you can get.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> List of channels up in enginnering test mode on D*10


I still get 0's on transponder strengths on the 103(b). Even though I can't get the channels, shouldn't I get some signal?


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

EaglePC spotted the 103(b) element theory ...


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

No. 

No signal to get yet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Interesting thread. Should be interesting to see how it matches up with reality.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

:lol:


Stuart Sweet said:


> Interesting thread. Should be interesting to see how it matches up with reality.


+1 :lol:


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

the two things that stand out most to me in that list is FSNNY-HD and MSG-HD!!!! WOW!~ i didn't think i would ever see the day charles dolan allowed directv to have access to those channels!


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

byron said:


> the two things that stand out most to me in that list is FSNNY-HD and MSG-HD!!!! WOW!~ i didn't think i would ever see the day charles dolan allowed directv to have access to those channels!


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CPanther,

Did I read the post right that the current MPEG-2 channels are also up on D10?


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> CPanther,
> 
> Did I read the post right that the current MPEG-2 channels are also up on D10?


No, I just copied the entire list over. The current channels are MPEG2 only. If they do intend to mirror them to MPEG4, there's no indication of it yet.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CPanther95 said:


> No, I just copied the entire list over. The current channels are MPEG2 only. If they do intend to mirror them to MPEG4, there's no indication of it yet.


Maybe it would be less confusing if you changed the color of the existing MPEG2 channels to come other color then red?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I recal the 'engineering' mode has been exist back to time "footballplayer' cards.


THe good ol' days. Black Sunday's...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CPanther95 said:


> No, I just copied the entire list over. The current channels are MPEG2 only. If they do intend to mirror them to MPEG4, there's no indication of it yet.


We should distinguish EPG data and real muxes on active transponders.
So, far that screenshots doesn't establish fact of real channels on D10.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice to see you around here Panther, hope you plan to hang out more often.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

How long in the past has it taken for new channels on a new sat start to show up for us "normal" subs?


----------



## JMartinko (Dec 16, 2006)

byron said:


> the two things that stand out most to me in that list is FSNNY-HD and MSG-HD!!!! WOW!~ i didn't think i would ever see the day charles dolan allowed directv to have access to those channels!


Dare I hope that someday soon we will also see Comcast Sports Net from Philadelphia so I can watch the Flyers in HD???
Naaah, probably not.
:nono:


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

JMartinko said:


> Dare I hope that someday soon we will also see Comcast Sports Net from Philadelphia so I can watch the Flyers in HD???
> Naaah, probably not.
> :nono:


Don't hold your breath, Comcast is using a loophole to keep that exclusive, nothing anyone can do without a new law from congress.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

What is Test mode? Are they a actual feeds coming from the station or are they just sending fake data to test things? I really just want to know if the channels are being tested does that basically mean they they are very close to being ready? It be awesome to have scifi up early.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

they should give us a public preview to see if we like it ...


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

lol - unless you had an emulator . what was engineering mode .. ee or ff in the guide data.. its been too long! - at least thats what i heard 



markrubi said:


> THe good ol' days. Black Sunday's...


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

Bscnieders card is completely legit, but DirecTV isn't sure how he got it (he isn't either) and he stopped posting till his lawyer told him they didn't have a case.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

they must not know its cam id - otherwise they would have shut it off.. strange


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

bjdraw said:


> Bscnieders card is completely legit, but DirecTV isn't sure how he got it (he isn't either) and he stopped posting till his lawyer told him they didn't have a case.


Thats cool, but could I have that Comcast prize pack now? Heck I'd settle for a date with Bridget!! :allthumbs


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

None of this makes any sense, where did you read this about his card and lawyer and all. If they didn't want him to use it they could easily demand it back, it is their property.


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

They can't, thats the point.
They know the number, but yet still can't control it. I'd think they keep ownership of the card and simply demand it back, but who knows.


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> None of this makes any sense, where did you read this about his card and lawyer and all.


I didn't read it.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

channle 77 is up but my b band converters must be shot. 499 just keeps searching for signal now. I used to pass the test.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

bjdraw said:


> Bscnieders card is completely legit, but DirecTV isn't sure how he got it (he isn't either) and he stopped posting till his lawyer told him they didn't have a case.


But here is my question: He was posting about HD channels in engineering mode long before the H20 existed. So if he accidentally got a card, then it should have been tied to a pre-MPEG-4 receiver.

So how did he get that card working with an MPEG-4 receiver?


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

If they are working it should say searching for signal. The sat is not there yet.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

bjdraw said:


> I didn't read it.


If you didn't read it then how do you know this?

I think the more likely scenario is that he works for D* he has an engineering card, everybody knows about it and there is no problem. People that were doing this illegally got sued by D* and if he had something they didn't want him to have he would have been sued as well. Sorry but if there is no statement from Bschneider to back up what you are saying I do not believe it.


----------



## fmajowich (Jun 14, 2006)

Quantum mechanics is a fundamental branch of physics with wide applications in both experimental and theoretical physics. The effects of quantum mechanics are typically not observable on macroscopic scales, but become evident at the atomic and subatomic level. Quantum theory generalizes all classical theories, including mechanics and electromagnetism, except general relativity, and provides accurate descriptions for many previously unexplained phenomena such as black body radiation and stable electron orbits.

:lol:



Herdfan said:


> But here is my question: He was posting about HD channels in engineering mode long before the H20 existed. So if he accidentally got a card, then it should have been tied to a pre-MPEG-4 receiver.
> 
> So how did he get that card working with an MPEG-4 receiver?


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

vurbano said:


> channle 77 is up but my b band converters must be shot. 499 just keeps searching for signal now. I used to pass the test.


"Searching for signal" is what you want to see on 499. That means you are passing the test. If you fail, you'll get a static screen telling you that your B-Band converter is not properly installed (or absent).


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

There's nothing odd behind Bscheider's access to engineering mode.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> There's nothing odd behind Bscheider's access to engineering mode.


Like I previously posted, the Mods know.

FYI, CPanther95 is an AVS Mod.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

CPanther95 said:


> "Searching for signal" is what you want to see on 499. That means you are passing the test. If you fail, you'll get a static screen telling you that your B-Band converter is not properly installed (or absent).


God I must be getting old, forgetting everything.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> There's nothing odd behind Bscheider's access to engineering mode.


CPather95 do you have a test card?


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> If you didn't read it then how do you know this?
> 
> I think the more likely scenario is that he works for D* he has an engineering card, everybody knows about it and there is no problem. People that were doing this illegally got sued by D* and if he had something they didn't want him to have he would have been sued as well. Sorry but if there is no statement from Bschneider to back up what you are saying I do not believe it.


You're right, I shouldn't of even mentioned it, it isn't relevant. Like CPather said, there is nothing odd about about his card


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

n2deep2bn said:


> CPather95 do you have a test card?


I wish I did (and it was a legal one) - but no. Just 8 regular cards with mirror fees attached to each one.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ken984 said:


> If you didn't read it then how do you know this?


Did you bother to read his sig??? He's Ben Drawbaugh from engadget and maybe he's done some investigating on this issue. He most likely has a dialog with the individual.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

So...what does all mean for the average subscriber? When can I expect to see these new HD channels on my TV now that they are in this engineering mode?


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey, but all the new HD channels will be MPEG-4, right? I've been holding off on some recordings so they'll take up less space next month.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually, the engineering mode ALLOW to select all the channel and receiver will proceed to tune to the sat/tpn/SCID ( ie real stream); there is big question about decryption ( if it required ), but at least you should see black screen probably with sound. That will be some sort of test.
But getting EPG data could be done from PC in couple minutes, doesn't required receiver at all, not telling about possession the mystical test smart card.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

kenpac89 said:


> So...what does all mean for the average subscriber? When can I expect to see these new HD channels on my TV now that they are in this engineering mode?


All it means is that they are one step closer to lighting up the MPEG4 HD channels. It is a necessary step that has now been completed. Which channels will be added, and when (or, if ever) is unknown based solely on this EPG info.


----------



## stringray13 (Jul 12, 2007)

fmajowich said:


> Quantum mechanics is a fundamental branch of physics with wide applications in both experimental and theoretical physics. The effects of quantum mechanics are typically not observable on macroscopic scales, but become evident at the atomic and subatomic level. Quantum theory generalizes all classical theories, including mechanics and electromagnetism, except general relativity, and provides accurate descriptions for many previously unexplained phenomena such as black body radiation and stable electron orbits.
> 
> :lol:


Black Magic! Hes a witch!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> Did you bother to read his sig??? He's Ben Drawbaugh from engadget and maybe he's done some investigating on this issue. He most likely has a dialog with the individual.


No I do not know who he is. Should I? 
He has very few posts here so I was asking if he could simply back up his claim. I was not confrontational to him, and I do not think it is out of line to request some form of validity to something that is basically accusing someone of having an "illegal" card. D* has sued thousands people who they thought had illegal cards, why would they let him skate when they KNEW he had one.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

If I had to read everybody's sig when I read a post, I would take forever to get through the posts.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't be jealous because he has a test card.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeez, no wonder he left, listen to you guys.

Regarding signatures, everyone should read this: http://www.dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=105 Sigs have gotten out of hand.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Jeez, no wonder he left, listen to you guys.
> 
> Regarding signatures, everyone should read this: http://www.dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=12&a=105 Sigs have gotten out of hand.


I am with you there...It looks to me to be pretty reliable information with some screen shots. Who care's about his card. I just am glad to see that it is in the testing phase.

Everyone's signatures must be cut down to 4 lines by Sept. 1....Just 2 days away.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

I think the test card is legit, but frankly I dont care. I would hope everyone would let this issue rest, and let him post info without speculation or incrimination. In the past, his info has been very very solid. He can only post what is apparent, not what will change.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys .. Let's cut the discussion on any test cards or engineering cards .. Hack talk is not allowed here and the thread is moving dangerously close to hack talk.

Thank you.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Guys .. Let's cut the discussion on any test cards or engineering cards .. Hack talk is not allowed here and the thread is moving dangerously close to hack talk.


 +1

CPanther95 says he's legit. KenH over at AVS has no issues with him either. It is this type of nonsense that chased him away for almost a year the last time.

And if you don't know who CPanther95 and KenH are, then you need to spend more time reading and less time posting.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

I followed Bscheider's posts on AVSForum long ago. Basically, he got a few channels right before they went live to 'regular' customers. One I remember was when FOX went HD on the east/west coast feeds. He posted the information and about 2 days later it went live to everyone else. He did this with many channels, but one time he had a channel come in and it didn't go live for about a week. As you can imagine, he got criticized, riticuled and everything else. The channel did come in later, but he had already decided that passing on the info. was not worth it. We have all seen how impatient and how immature people can be. Basically, that is what happened. I am glad he has decided to share once again. His info. is 100% legit. He used to post screen shots just to shut people up, but grew tired of defending himself.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

RxMan1 said:


> I followed Bscheider's posts on AVSForum long ago. Basically, he got a few channels right before they went live to 'regular' customers. One I remember was when FOX went HD on the east/west coast feeds. He posted the information and about 2 days later it went live to everyone else. He did this with many channels, but one time he had a channel come in and it didn't go live for about a week. As you can imagine, he got criticized, riticuled and everything else. The channel did come in later, but he had already decided that passing on the info. was not worth it. We have all seen how impatient and how immature people can be. Basically, that is what happened. I am glad he has decided to share once again. His info. is 100% legit. He used to post screen shots just to shut people up, but grew tired of defending himself.


Sounds a bit like what happened with VOD


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

RxMan1,

That sum's it up pretty well.


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, this should stir everyone up. I have been told from a reliable source the D* engineering is also testing 1080P. We all have said it would not be done due to bandwidth issues. Well, I can not confirm, but if what I told was correct, don't be shocked if, by mid 2008, you see some 1080P from D*.:eek2: :nono2: :lol:


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

kenpac89 said:


> So...what does all mean for the average subscriber? When can I expect to see these new HD channels on my TV now that they are in this engineering mode?


Eric Shanks (D* executive VP) says sometime close to Sep 16, 2007:

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvhd082907.htm


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

even with a test card its all hype
the d10 sat is not @ 102.775 or even in orbit of operation to get signals .
maybe his dish is align different then


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RxMan1 said:


> I followed Bscheider's posts on AVSForum long ago. Basically, he got a few channels right before they went live to 'regular' customers. One I remember was when FOX went HD on the east/west coast feeds. He posted the information and about 2 days later it went live to everyone else. He did this with many channels, but one time he had a channel come in and it didn't go live for about a week. As you can imagine, he got criticized, riticuled and everything else. The channel did come in later, but he had already decided that passing on the info. was not worth it. We have all seen how impatient and how immature people can be. Basically, that is what happened. I am glad he has decided to share once again. His info. is 100% legit. He used to post screen shots just to shut people up, but grew tired of defending himself.


BINGO!! I remember him posting screen shots of BravoHD+ before it went live as well... and the deluge of posts/complaints...

Bschneider's posts have ALWAYS been but a prelude as we have received EVERY channel he's posted about.

~Alan


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

HD AV said:


> Well, this should stir everyone up. I have been told from a reliable source the D* engineering is also testing 1080P. We all have said it would not be done due to bandwidth issues. Well, I can not confirm, but if what I told was correct, don't be shocked if, by mid 2008, you see some 1080P from D*.:eek2: :nono2: :lol:


3rd time I've heard this in 2 days, at 2 different places.

My question:
What content is being provided to any 'broadcaster' - OTA, cable, or DBS - in 1080p currently? Any links to any that is planned??


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

EaglePC said:


> even with a test card its all hype
> the d10 sat is not @ 102.775 or even in orbit of operation to get signals .
> maybe his dish is align different then


I believe it's at 102.6 and yes that is close enough for the testing. The 102.7 is for the final position if approved.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes its close enough for testing by D*. We haven't had a new TLe for a while now. Hopefully when the next set comes out it shows it moving slightly west.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

generalpatton78 said:


> I believe it's at 102.6 and yes that is close enough for the testing. The 102.7 is for the final position if approved.


Sat 103(b) are 16 transponders all 0's still


----------



## sportshermit (Aug 22, 2007)

"windage and elevation"

It boggles my mind that I might read speculative information on an internet message board.:shrug: Bschneider must Ballthat with the cult following he seemingly has. More chum for the sharks!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

EaglePC said:


> Sat 103(b) are 16 transponders all 0's still


That doesn't mean that they are not testing it. It just means that it is not in the final position for us to see it. I am sure they are testing the channels now making sure everything is working or getting the bugs out of D10.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

EaglePC said:


> Sat 103(b) are 16 transponders all 0's still


But they don't say NA anymore either.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

mhayes70 said:


> That doesn't mean that they are not testing it. It just means that it is not in the final position for us to see it. I am sure they are testing the channels now making sure everything is working or getting the bugs out of D10.


Hey nice to see another Southern IL person in the forum. I'm in Carterville myself. BTW make sure to check out our OTA local thread at AVS.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Wait, did I read that right?

NHL Network
NHL Network
NHL Network
NHL Network


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

generalpatton78 said:


> But they don't say NA anymore either.


Interesting, I am still seeing N/A for all but the original 7.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> Interesting, I am still seeing N/A for all but the original 7.


there is 2 sats to confuse us
sat 103 a is the the has 7 transponders
sat 103 b is the the has 16 transponders @ 0's founded 1st by me lol


----------



## guod5 (Aug 18, 2006)

so is there any timetable as to when these go live?


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

EaglePC said:


> there is 2 sats to confuse us
> sat 103 a is the the has 7 transponders
> sat 103 b is the the has 16 transponders @ 0's founded 1st by me lol


DUH...silly me, forgot to move ahead one more sat. :grin:


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

fmajowich said:


> Quantum mechanics is a fundamental branch of physics with wide applications in both experimental and theoretical physics. The effects of quantum mechanics are typically not observable on macroscopic scales, but become evident at the atomic and subatomic level. Quantum theory generalizes all classical theories, including mechanics and electromagnetism, except general relativity, and provides accurate descriptions for many previously unexplained phenomena such as black body radiation and stable electron orbits.
> 
> :lol:


I couldn't of said it better myself, maj!


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Wait, did I read that right?
> 
> NHL Network
> NHL Network
> ...


Lord Stanley and I can finally put our hands down!

YEAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

Legitimate hockey coverage.

pf


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

guod5 said:


> so is there any timetable as to when these go live?


No


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

RxMan1 said:


> but one time he had a channel come in and it didn't go live for about a week. As you can imagine, he got criticized, riticuled and everything else. The channel did come in later, but he had already decided that passing on the info. was not worth it. We have all seen how impatient and how immature people can be. Basically, that is what happened. I am glad he has decided to share once again. His info. is 100% legit.


Fortunately, we now have an infraction/warning system in place to prevent that kind of prick-itis from reaching epidemic proportions.

If a neighbor tells you he spotted some thief entering your development last night - don't call him an a-hole just because nobody broke into your house. Do what you want with the info (even ignore it if you choose) but don't discourage people from even passing that info along.


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

Ken984 said:


> No I do not know who he is. Should I?
> He has very few posts here so I was asking if he could simply back up his claim. I was not confrontational to him, and I do not think it is out of line to request some form of validity to something that is basically accusing someone of having an "illegal" card. D* has sued thousands people who they thought had illegal cards, why would they let him skate when they KNEW he had one.


You're right, I rarely post here, but I do read alot. I do work for Engadget and have spoke with Bschnieder, but probably won't speak to him again after what I have written here.

The one thing I can tell you is that his card is legit (he didn't do anything to it).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Panther, good to see you here.

Now lets stop talking about whether or not his card is legit and get down to real issues: What's the definition of a real home theater?  :lol:  :nono:


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Panther, good to see you here.
> 
> Now lets stop talking about whether or not his card is legit and get down to real issues: What's the definition of a *real* home theater?  :lol:  :nono:


That's easy - "Something I really want but can't afford so I convince myself that the home theater I have is good enough."


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Generally the bare minimum criteria for a HT is set at the level of the poster's most recent HT install.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> Generally the bare minimum criteria for a HT is set at the level of the poster's most recent HT install.


So have you made any significant changes to yours since it opened?


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope. Not a thing.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

bjdraw said:


> You're right, I rarely post here, but I do read alot. I do work for Engadget and have spoke with Bschnieder, but probably won't speak to him again after what I have written here.
> 
> The one thing I can tell you is that his card is legit (he didn't do anything to it).


No problem, I was just trying to get a clearer picture of what was being said.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

byron said:


> the two things that stand out most to me in that list is FSNNY-HD and MSG-HD!!!! WOW!~ i didn't think i would ever see the day charles dolan allowed directv to have access to those channels!


+1. If its true I am extremely happy. Hockey is great in HD.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

generalpatton78 said:


> Hey nice to see another Southern IL person in the forum. I'm in Carterville myself. BTW make sure to check out our OTA local thread at AVS.


Nice to have a fellow Southern Illinoisan in the room. I go over and check that area out every once in a while. I look at the St. Louis one.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike770 said:


> +1. If its true I am extremely happy. Hockey is great in HD.


+1
I like the Thursday-Saturday package that HDNet puts out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Guys ... leave it alone.
Further rumors and accusations will get this thread closed.

Let's talk about DBS.
:backtotop


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

yes what ever they'll be here in September 
the forum has gone BANANAS


----------



## BreezeCJ (Jan 8, 2007)

byron said:


> the two things that stand out most to me in that list is FSNNY-HD and MSG-HD!!!! WOW!~ i didn't think i would ever see the day charles dolan allowed directv to have access to those channels!


No if we could get Brian Roberts to alloww DTV to transmit ComcastSports in Philly... I know, it's a pipe dream...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

BreezeCJ said:


> No if we could get Brian Roberts to alloww DTV to transmit ComcastSports in Philly... I know, it's a pipe dream...


And D*'s revenge is using *his* network to provide VOD.:lol:


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Smthkd said:


> BTW guys! He has pictures of the channels in Engineering Test mode!!!  See here:


How do we get to see what you are seeing ??
ub1934


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Those are copies from his post. I just pasted them here!


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

ub1934 said:


> How do we get to see what you are seeing ??
> ub1934


All you need is an engineering test card from D*. (Not exactly easy for consumers to get.  )


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So we are getting the NHL Network, will it be in HD? COOL!


----------



## RoundRockJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw that in the list of channels being offered, and I was very excited. No sport benefits more from HD than hockey.

I just don't want to see Don Cherry in HD.

Ever.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

RoundRockJohn said:


> I saw that in the list of channels being offered, and I was very excited. No sport benefits more from HD than hockey.
> 
> I just don't want to see Don Cherry in HD.
> 
> Ever.


NHL Network is from TSN and Don Cherry is on CBC. I think our exposure to Cherry will be slim to none. Just happy to get "On The Fly" throughout the year vs. just during playoffs on VS. (note the capitalization on the versus)

pf


----------



## Albie (Jan 26, 2007)

RoundRockJohn said:


> I just don't want to see Don Cherry in HD.
> 
> Ever.


Aww, just turn down the color quite a bit to avoid oversaturation and possible tube/panel explosion and it should be okay. 

Seriously, this is good news to me as being here in New Orleans there just isn't a lot of Hockey news/coverage avaliable here.


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

I was told by my installer today that the Sept 12th is when the new channels will be live. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

wolverine1701 said:


> I was told by my installer today that the Sept 12th is when the new channels will be live. Just have to wait and see.


I am guessing only the top heads and maybe the engineers at D* really know when they are coming online.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was told by my Slimline installer that my HD-Tivos would stop working once he switched out my dish.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

CPanther95 said:


> I was told by my Slimline installer that my HD-Tivos would stop working once he switched out my dish.


It will work with the new dish. It will just not see 99 and 103 spots.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Cpanther was being sarcastic. Maybe just a little.


----------



## lbostons (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Panther knows that, he is just stating how uninformed installers and for that CSRs can be. We will all have to wait and see how soon we will get our new HD next month.

Peace,


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Heaven for me would be to have the CBC Hockey Night in Canada feeds (the SD feeds from Prince Edward Island have been on D* for years as part of NHLCI) to be simulcast in HD. I know it's asking for a lot, but what the heck - a guy's gotta shoot for the stars


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bingo. Even after the install, when I showed him my 250s working fine - he claimed that when they fired up the new sat, I'd lose all programming and have to upgrade - even to get TC.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> Bingo. Even after the install, when I showed him my 250s working fine - he claimed that when they fired up the new sat, I'd lose all programming and have to upgrade - even to get TC.


:lol: What a moron!!


----------



## dhines (Aug 16, 2006)

mhayes70 said:


> Nice to have a fellow Southern Illinoisan in the room. I go over and check that area out every once in a while. I look at the St. Louis one.


i lived in bloomington / normal for 3 years (99-02). does that make me a southern illinoisan? :sure:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

lbostons said:


> I'm pretty sure Panther knows that, he is just stating how uninformed installers and for that CSRs can be.


Yeah, its a toss up between who is more uninformed, the CSR's or installers.:eek2:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

dhines said:


> i lived in bloomington / normal for 3 years (99-02). does that make me a southern illinoisan? :sure:


That is more central Illinois. But, sure welcome.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I was told by my installers brothers girlfriends uncles sisters cousin that they saw a Slimline dish pass out at 31 flavors last night.

I guess it's serious.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Yeah, its a toss up between who is more uninformed, the CSR's or installers.:eek2:


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I was told by my installers brothers girlfriends uncles sisters cousin that they saw a Slimline dish pass out at 31 flavors last night.


I know that girl's sister - she's not to be trusted!


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

RoundRockJohn said:


> I saw that in the list of channels being offered, and I was very excited. No sport benefits more from HD than hockey.
> 
> I just don't want to see Don Cherry in HD.
> 
> Ever.


Heh. We get CBC-HD on our Star Choice system, and seeing Grapes' outfits in HD can cause seizures.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

CPanther95 said:


> I know that girl's sister - she's not to be trusted!


But is she easy?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lbostons said:


> I'm pretty sure Panther knows that, he is just stating how uninformed installers and for that CSRs can be. We will all have to wait and see how soon we will get our new HD next month.
> 
> Peace,


Cubs vs Yankees in the WS? Piniella vs Torre? Peace hell, total war! Be good to see. Cubs deserve one WS in THE STADIUM, win or lose. Don't think it's ever happened or am I wrong?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

1931. That's when the Babe pointed to the outfield.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

purtman said:


> 1931. That's when the Babe pointed to the outfield.


Knew I should have checked.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Knew I should have checked.


I should have too. It was 1932, not 1931. They also did it in 1938, but the Babe wasn't there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

purtman said:


> I should have too. It was 1932, not 1931. They also did it in 1938, but the Babe wasn't there.


You haven't experienced the joys of Lou fully yet. He'll drive them til the season ends, then drive them thru the playoffs and by the time they get to the WS they'll be worn out. Ah, but what a ride you will have and you never know... Lou can't handle pitchers. Look at the Mariners teams he had and couldn't win.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Actually, I'm a transplant from Connecticut. I'm a die-hard Yankees' fan. I used to be a sportswriter and covered the Yankees some while Piniella managed them. My wife is from Chicago and a big Cubs' fan. She'll be happy to get to the World Series. If the Cubs were to beat the Yankees, it would be the only time I would not be satisfied without a World Series title. As the Red Sox fall apart down the stretch, I couldn't be happier than to see them playing golf on October 1.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

purtman said:


> Actually, I'm a transplant from Connecticut. I'm a die-hard Yankees' fan. I used to be a sportswriter and covered the Yankees some while Piniella managed them. My wife is from Chicago and a big Cubs' fan. She'll be happy to get to the World Series. If the Cubs were to beat the Yankees, it would be the only time I would not be satisfied without a World Series title. As the Red Sox fall apart down the stretch, I couldn't be happier than to see them playing golf on October 1.


We're gonna get yelled at by a mod any second now. Did you write for the Daily News? Should be an interesting WS at your house if they both make it.

"Peace"


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Naah. Some CT papers, one in MA, and USA Today. Biggest Yankees' fan on the staff and covered the Pitiful Sox.

You're right. We'll get back to topic.
:backtotop


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I was happy to see MASN on the list.

Os games in HD in 2008! Hopefully they wont be as bad as they are now.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

byron said:


> the two things that stand out most to me in that list is FSNNY-HD and MSG-HD!!!! WOW!~ i didn't think i would ever see the day charles dolan allowed directv to have access to those channels!


Was this a misprint or what? Are we really gonna get MSG in HD?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Was this a misprint or what? Are we really gonna get MSG in HD?


No misprint.
I was actually considering dropping my D* package down a notch or 2, and getting iO so I could catch the Rangers in HD this year....now, I may not have to! 

As for the real question - within the next 45 days we'll know for sure.


----------



## gresmi (Mar 4, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I was told by my installers brothers girlfriends uncles sisters cousin that they saw a Slimline dish pass out at 31 flavors last night.
> 
> I guess it's serious.


<offtopic>
I read a rumor they're trying to maybe make a sequel...something like "Ferris at 40"
</offtopic>


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

We Have Lift Off
No HD


----------



## Baxter Mccloud (Apr 4, 2007)

SEPTEMBER 19=D DAY? 

I'm betting that a good chunk of channels will be going live on 9-19. 
A little insider info, if I'm not too late:

Lately CSRs have been informing customers about the B Band Converters. They are guided by their computer system to "assure customers" that they do not need to be connected before 9-19. What's going on on 9-19 D*?


----------



## Dish Cubfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Concerning the regional sports channels... If I live in a market for a few of them, will I get them all in HD?


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Cubfan - if you get the SD version you should get the matching HD channel

Chris


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

I am sorry, I am usually just a lurker, so I don't know how to properly post a link or if I am even authorized to, but the list of channels at AVSForum that this thread was based on has just been updated. Some RSNs have been relabeled PPV, and some new channels have been added.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

TIFWIW:

Some changes were made to the line up, they are:


```
Added

9367	Smithsonian
9369	MGM
9370	Fox Business Channel
9371	County Music Channel
9372	Biography Channel

Removed and relabled PPV for right now

9801 	FSN Midwest
9802	FSN Bay Area
9816	FSN Pittsburgh
9821	FSN Rocky Mountain
9826	FSN South
9851	FSN Ohio
9856	FSN Cincinnati
9861	FSN Florida
9863	CSN West
9865	MASN/ SportsTime Ohio
9866	Altitude
```


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Watching the Weather Channel and they had a promo for two new shows, "Epic Conditions" and "WeatherVentures", starting on 10/1/07 and thet say "In high definition where available". 

So to all those folks that have been saying that when D* launches The Weather Channel it will be nothing but an upconvert until next year, I say looks like you're wrong again.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> But is she easy?


LOL:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RAD said:


> Watching the Weather Channel and they had a promo for two new shows, "Epic Conditions" and "WeatherVentures", starting on 10/1/07 and thet say "In high definition where available".
> 
> So to all those folks that have been saying that when D* launches The Weather Channel it will be nothing but an upconvert until next year, I say looks like you're wrong again.


I saw that too RAD... the only problem with that is that the information regarding TWC being upconverts until next year CAME from The Weather Channel.

Either way, even with "Epic Conditions" and "WeatherVentures," TWC will be MOSTLY upconverts until next year when they finish upgrading their studio for HD...

~Alan


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> I saw that too RAD... the only problem with that is that the information regarding TWC being upconverts until next year CAME from The Weather Channel.


Exactly.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Baxter Mccloud said:


> SEPTEMBER 19=D DAY?
> 
> I'm betting that a good chunk of channels will be going live on 9-19.
> A little insider info, if I'm not too late:
> ...


My birthday, that's what's going!... All hail Venice Dre's Birthday!!!!

:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I lost track of turns in the topic and wondering why it was created ? And why each time I saw something new posted here, I'm opening it ? Stupid me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Alan Gordon said:


> I saw that too RAD... the only problem with that is that the information regarding TWC being upconverts until next year CAME from The Weather Channel.
> 
> Either way, even with "Epic Conditions" and "WeatherVentures," TWC will be MOSTLY upconverts until next year when they finish upgrading their studio for HD...
> 
> ~Alan


Having a studio ready for HD and having the 'master control' ready can be two completly different things. You're not talking about all the hardware necessary for switching all the studio camaras and generating the graphics, just taking something that's already in HD and sending it out to the satellite, maybe they have enough in place to do that? Guess we'll just have to wait until they actually air to see who's correct.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

RAD said:


> Having a studio ready for HD and having the 'master control' ready can be two completly different things. You're not talking about all the hardware necessary for switching all the studio camaras and generating the graphics, just taking something that's already in HD and sending it out to the satellite, maybe they have enough in place to do that? Guess we'll just have to wait until they actually air to see who's correct.


I agree... and I assume that's the case... but it must be a new development, because otherwise, I would have expected The Weather Channel to actually promote the shows instead of stating that it was just going to be upconverted until early next year...

~Alan


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I was told by my installers brothers girlfriends uncles sisters cousin that they saw a Slimline dish pass out at 31 flavors last night.
> 
> I guess it's serious.





CPanther95 said:


> I know that girl's sister - she's not to be trusted!





Herdfan said:


> But is she easy?


Uh... sorry to disappoint but I know HIM too! The "cousin" is a dude (in drag!)  And the installer comes from a LONG line of CSR's!! :hurah:


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

What is the topic of this thread again? I am confused! :grin:


----------



## NorfolkBruh (Jun 9, 2007)

John4924 said:


> What is the topic of this thread again? I am confused! :grin:


Oh yeah!! A HEARTFELT WELCOME BACK TO BSCHNIEDER!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

September 14th - (RUMOR)

~Alan


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Practically what Dish have now.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bschneider shouldn't be considered a rumor monger.

Obviously CNN is ready to go as soon as the Sat is ready from the story posted the other day. Most likely the same or nearly the same case with the other stations listed.

Then there will be the channels that won't be ready for days, weeks, or months after the sat is put into service. Every content provider is going to have it's own agreements and quirks about when it available or not.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Further words from bSchneider at AVS...
Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.

The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th. RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.

A&E
Big Ten Network
Cartoon Network
CNN
Disney
Food Network
Golf/Versus
History
NFL Network
National Geo
Simithsonian (channel 267)
TBS
***************

Again...This thread is located at:
D* - Complete List of MPEG4 channels in Engineering Mode - Page 7 - AVS Forum


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Practically what Dish have now.


Has E* announced they will have these as part of their September additions:

Big Ten Network
Cartoon Network
CNN
Disney
Simithsonian (channel 267)
TBS


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Does bschneider bring inside information only regarding launch of upcoming channels, or has he brought other kinds of insider DirecTV information? If latter, I was wondering if he could bring info on what in the name of God is happening with DirecTV2go functionality, and enabling USB port for R15 and HR20.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Chandu, good question. I don't know if you post on http:\\www.avsforum.com, but he posts over there. If you look at this link (http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457&page=7), this is where he dropped the channel info. If you poke around over there, you may find some into on that.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Racer88 said:


> Bschneider shouldn't be considered a rumor monger.


If you're referring to my adding "RUMOR" to the date, it was because he stated that it "SHOULD" and that indivdual channels may be turned on BEFORE the 14th. The date not being solid yet is why I added the "RUMOR" tag.

Once before he got the date wrong, and that got a lot of people ticked off at him, even though he usually has GREAT information. Hopefully, he can give us some more solid information when it gets closer to next week.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chandu said:


> Does bschneider bring inside information only regarding launch of upcoming channels, or has he brought other kinds of insider DirecTV information? If latter, I was wondering if he could bring info on what in the name of God is happening with DirecTV2go functionality, and enabling USB port for R15 and HR20.


Bschneider has only posted regarding channel launches (sometimes posting pictures of the channels in testing mode before the general public can see them, BravoHD+ being an example... this channel has since changed it's name to UniversalHD).

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

BTW, HGTV-HD has since been added to the list.

~Alan


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Bschneider has also said that the Disney one is a mistake. It won't join the list until first quarter 2008.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Just give me Sci-Fi HD before BSG starts up again, that's all I ask  

Probably won't happen in time though...


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

purtman said:


> Chandu, good question. I don't know if you post on http:\\www.avsforum.com, but he posts over there.


Yes, I'm on that forum. I had joined it before this one, as a matter of fact. I'll jump over there and see if I can find any more information, thanks.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> Just give me Sci-Fi HD before BSG starts up again, that's all I ask
> 
> Probably won't happen in time though...


Sci-Fi should be added to DirecTV before BSG starts up again, I suspect even before Razor comes on, but it will be interesting to see what programming they'll offer in HD...

That's all I really ask too...

~Alan


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Sci-Fi should be added to DirecTV before BSG starts up again,


I hope you're right! Watching the episodes on UHD in HD months after their original airing on Sci-Fi is unacceptable! :nono2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not matter what the source, these kinds of startup services are always subject to pre-test results and equipment configurations passing testing as well. 

Like any new capability, they set target dates, which are just that - not absolutes.

DirecTV has a 15 year history of announcing nothing until it is a "for sure", based on knowing it is smart not to set expectations and then follow it with disappointment. For that reason, they have said things like "expected to be available in mid-September if all goes well", rather than "All channels will be turned on September 14th".

This proces is evolutionary, not revolutionary. We are clearly now very close to lots more HDTV content, which is great. A few days here or a few days there in terms of the final "live" date shouldn't make that much difference.


----------



## RoundRockJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> Just give me Sci-Fi HD before BSG starts up again, that's all I ask
> 
> Probably won't happen in time though...


It looks like it will happen, which is good. I would have turned into a DTV subscriber just to watch the show in HD (if I was not already). My friends are already planning a BSG Party night at John's to watch the final season in HD.


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

Ah, Tara will never be the same though, I think her design is flawed now. Resurrected Cylon anway. Bah!

I wonder if her mechanical structure will shine through in HD.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> I hope you're right! Watching the episodes on UHD in HD months after their original airing on Sci-Fi is unacceptable! :nono2:


With as much Sci Fi that I watch - I can't wait for UHD. The spoilers in the promos I'm exposed to (even FF'ing religiously) would ruin it for me. If it were 4:3, I'd wait anyway, but 16x9 SD is enough for me to tune in.

On a side note, SCI FI Channel on D* has horrendous PQ - I'd give up half the new HD channels (if I can select the half  ) for a full res/bandwidth SCI FI SD channel until the HD channel comes online.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

CPanther95 said:


> "Searching for signal" is what you want to see on 499. That means you are passing the test. If you fail, you'll get a static screen telling you that your B-Band converter is not properly installed (or absent).


I don't have b-band converters on my setup, or a 5-lnb dish, but I get the searching for signal screen on channel 499...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ncxcstud said:


> I don't have b-band converters on my setup, or a 5-lnb dish, but I get the searching for signal screen on channel 499...


What receiver do you have?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

HR20-700, like it says in my signature


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

ncxcstud said:


> I don't have b-band converters on my setup, or a 5-lnb dish, but I get the searching for signal screen on channel 499...


That makes sense. When you turn to 499, a working BBC blocks the signal from the existing 103 sat and shows the "searching" message. With a dish that does not even point at 103, just as with a BBC, you will not receive a signal and thus get the "searching" message.

Just for the wrong reason!


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> DirecTV has a 15 year history of announcing nothing until it is a "for sure"


That's not exactly true... as DirecTV (up until the late 90s) used to pop a new channel into the guide a week or two before the channel would go live. It would say something like:

"WGN coming to DirecTV 11/10" or "TV Land coming to DirecTV channel ### on 3/24" or something similar.

I will always remember the excitement I'd get finding out we were getting a new channel, and once it got close to the date of the channel going live, you could sometimes check out the guide information to see what kind of programming was available... and sometimes you couldn't. I'll always remember when WGN's message popped up in the guide as I had wanted to check out a new show on that network called "Buffy: The Vampire Slayer"...

The channels would ALWAYS pop up on time (usually at 6:00 A.M., though sometimes it would be a few minutes late).

I guess once Dish Network came on the scene, DirecTV had to become more secretive...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

CPanther95 said:


> With as much Sci Fi that I watch - I can't wait for UHD. The spoilers in the promos I'm exposed to (even FF'ing religiously) would ruin it for me.


I started to post the same thing...



CPanther95 said:


> On a side note, SCI FI Channel on D* has horrendous PQ - I'd give up half the new HD channels (if I can select the half  ) for a full res/bandwidth SCI FI SD channel until the HD channel comes online.


The SCI-FI channel looks pretty good to me on my 50-inch SDTV, but doesn't look that good on my HDTV... which is why I watch it on the SDTV.

Since my SDTV makes it look pretty good, I wouldn't trade half the new channels, but for SCI-FI HD, I'd trade half of them (if I could select the half... sorry sports fans and documentary buffs). 

~Alan


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

What exactly is engineering mode?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

zipbags said:


> What exactly is engineering mode?


It shows all of the hidden channels contained in the guide. And no, there is no way for you to access it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> That's not exactly true... as DirecTV (up until the late 90s) used to pop a new channel into the guide a week or two before the channel would go live. It would say something like:
> 
> "WGN coming to DirecTV 11/10" or "TV Land coming to DirecTV channel ### on 3/24" or something similar.
> 
> I guess once Dish Network came on the scene, DirecTV had to become more secretive...


I vaguely remember a few isolated cases, but D*TV has had the policy of not "announcing" anything before things were ready to go live or already live that day. Another thing they tried a couple of times was sending the infamous "message" via receivers...that kinda dropped off the radar as a practice as well.

It has much more to do with the issue of credibility to have things ready and/or live that date than it does "competitive info". With the Internet now for years, not much stays under wraps long.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

zipbags said:


> What exactly is engineering mode?


It's special value in smart card's parameter what allow your receiver to parse ALL EPG records and dislpay ALL channels; if 'hidden' channel(s) really exist, you can select it and watch it.


----------



## Rolando42 (Apr 9, 2007)

purtman said:


> Naah. Some CT papers, one in MA, and USA Today. Biggest Yankees' fan on the staff and covered the Pitiful Sox.
> 
> You're right. We'll get back to topic.
> :backtotop


The lead is back to 7 games. It took exactly 4 games since last weeks sweep to restore the lead, and you guys were playing Tampa Bay. Talk about pitiful !!!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

OUCH! We don't like to settle for wildcard. But as long as there's a chance and the team in front is the Red Sox, there's always hope.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

purtman said:


> OUCH! We don't like to settle for wildcard. But as long as there's a chance and the team in front is the Red Sox, there's always hope.


Is Bschneider a pitcher for one of these teams?  [I don't get the connection with the title of this thread]


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Are these channels going to be broadcast on their true channel locations? (YES - 622, SNY 625)?? I would assume so.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

NYSat said:


> Are these channels going to be broadcast on their true channel locations? (YES - 622, SNY 625)?? I would assume so.


They already are. YESH and SNYH have been live for quite some time (at least in the NY RSN market), are MPEG4, and are located at 622 and 625. When you tune to either of those numbers from an HR20 or H20, you get the HD channel first, then can 'channel up' to the SD version.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry for not clarifying. I meant the new 70 channels going live this month? I am suer they will eventually but will they start in they appropriate spots?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

NYSat said:


> Sorry for not clarifying. I meant the new 70 channels going live this month? I am suer they will eventually but will they start in they appropriate spots?


Rumors indicate that if the channel is an HD simulcast of the existing SD channel, it will be at the same "channel number". If it's not simulcast (HGTV is the frequently cited example) it may get a different number - time will tell.

See this post for detailed rumors
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97183


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

John4924 said:


> Is Bschneider a pitcher for one of these teams?  [I don't get the connection with the title of this thread]


Neither. It was from a previous post way back in this thread. That being said, there is a BSchneider who is a catcher for the Washington Nationals.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I vaguely remember a few isolated cases, but D*TV has had the policy of not "announcing" anything before things were ready to go live or already live that day. Another thing they tried a couple of times was sending the infamous "message" via receivers...that kinda dropped off the radar as a practice as well.


I wouldn't say "isolated" as they did that with over a dozen channels to my best of my memory. WGN and TV Land are the only two channels I can safely say this did this to, but I remember it was a VERY common practice for DirecTV for several years. I think they stopped around '98-'99.

I remember the "messages" announcing new channels, and I really liked that even though I usually saw the channel before I saw the message.



hdtvfan0001 said:


> It has much more to do with the issue of credibility to have things ready and/or live that date than it does "competitive info". With the Internet now for years, not much stays under wraps long.


As I said before, they had placeholders with channel announcement banners on more than a dozen channels. Most were a week or two, one was a month, and a few were a couple of days before, but (and I take back what I said earlier that contradicts this, as I've been trying to remember what else I could remember regarding this) I can only remember ONE channel that was not on the day they stated it would be on... and I can remember the channel announcement being changed to a new date (one or two more weeks away). I don't remember if this was the last channel they did that for, but if so, perhaps this is why/when they changed their policy.

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

However, back in those days, most channel launches were not dependent on satellites launching/moving. The 101 was already there and broadcasting. The new channels were most likely already uplinked, so all they had to was wait to flip the switch on the authorized carriage date.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> However, back in those days, most channel launches were not dependent on satellites launching/moving. The 101 was already there and broadcasting. The new channels were most likely already uplinked, so all they had to was wait to flip the switch on the authorized carriage date.


This is very true... and a good explanation of why DirecTV is not doing this to the HD channels... but it was known IN ADVANCE that Ovation (SD) was coming to DirecTV channel ## on such and such a date (it was announced by DirecTV on their bill, and their monthly newsletter), and BTN was announced IN ADVANCE as coming to channel ### on August 30, and it did... yet the channel didn't show up in the guide until the channel was available.

Does any of this really matter, not really, but my original post was only stating that DirecTV used to be less secretive regarding channel launches than they are now and I used to be so excited seeing a place for that channel popping up in the guide.

The channels I mentioned above (Ovation, BTN) prove they are open (sometimes) regarding channel launches, so why not go back to the old days of putting a listing in the guide. If they are afraid of not getting the channel up on a given day, why not just put "_TBS-HD Coming Soon To DirecTV Channel 247_"?

~Alan


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

dbmaven said:


> They already are. YESH and SNYH have been live for quite some time (at least in the NY RSN market), are MPEG4, and are located at 622 and 625. When you tune to either of those numbers from an HR20 or H20, you get the HD channel first, then can 'channel up' to the SD version.


This doesn't happen for me.

I have the H20 receiver and say if I punch in "622" for YES, it takes me to the STANDARD channel first, then I press down once to get to the HD version of the channel.

Same thing for SNY.

Is there anything I can do, or how do I get this to be reversed so that when I punch in "622" it DOES go to the HD version of the channel instead of the standard?

Many thanks and like reading about what's goin on in the D* & HD world!

-jess


----------



## binkatl (Jul 27, 2007)

I get YES on 622, but I don't get an HD version, whether I hit channel up or down. I'm not in the NYC area, but I currently get YES SD. Is there any reason I should be getting SD but not HD?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

binkatl said:


> I get YES on 622, but I don't get an HD version, whether I hit channel up or down. I'm not in the NYC area, but I currently get YES SD. Is there any reason I should be getting SD but not HD?


I believe that the HD versions of those channels are currently only available "in market". When D10 fires up, it looks like they'll be more widely available - according to the latest rumors...


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

binkatl said:


> I get YES on 622, but I don't get an HD version, whether I hit channel up or down. I'm not in the NYC area, but I currently get YES SD. Is there any reason I should be getting SD but not HD?


Probably because the HD feed is on a spotbeam aimed at the NYC area. So, it wouldn't be available in Atlanta. With the new SATs, many of the HD RSN's are going to be on a CONUS transponder, and therefore available nationwide.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

kryscio23 said:


> This doesn't happen for me.
> 
> I have the H20 receiver and say if I punch in "622" for YES, it takes me to the STANDARD channel first, then I press down once to get to the HD version of the channel.
> 
> ...


I'd post in the H20 forum. I could have been wrong about the sequence for H20's. For the HR20, the HD version is definitely first. Edit: technically the Non DVR HD forum:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=78


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

binkatl said:


> I get YES on 622, but I don't get an HD version, whether I hit channel up or down. I'm not in the NYC area, but I currently get YES SD. Is there any reason I should be getting SD but not HD?


Yes. If you are in Atlanta you won't be getting YES in HD. From what I know, they are currently using a 'spot beam' to broadcast the HD channel and it only goes to parts of NY, CT, NJ & PA. This is the same reason I can't get FSN South in HD up here in the Poconos. Regional. Sounds like the 2nd wave of HD launches might change that though!

At first, I didn't get the YES HD channel either. I then upgraded from the 3 LNB dish to the 5 LNB dish and that did the trick right around Memorial Day and i've been enjoying YES & SNY HD ever since.

-Jess


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

A friend of mine was not 'seeing' YES HD because his knucklehead installer selected 3LNB versus 5LNB in his setup. H20 & HR20 owners w/ 5LNB dishes should double check their setups.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

binkatl said:


> I get YES on 622, but I don't get an HD version, whether I hit channel up or down. I'm not in the NYC area, but I currently get YES SD. Is there any reason I should be getting SD but not HD?


Right now yes HD is only on a spot beam, I do believe when D10 goes live they will put it up there on CONUS, then you should get it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

deffdino said:


> A friend of mine was not 'seeing' YES HD because his knucklehead installer selected 3LNB versus 5LNB in his setup. H20 & HR20 owners w/ 5LNB dishes should double check their setups.


One of the local high-end AV shops is still installing 3-LNB dishes because they haven't trained anyone to install the 5-LNB dishes. They are going to have some pi**ed off customers in a week or so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> One of the local high-end AV shops is still installing 3-LNB dishes because they haven't trained anyone to install the 5-LNB dishes. They are going to have some pi**ed off customers in a week or so.


Just a few....


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> One of the local high-end AV shops is still installing 3-LNB dishes because they haven't trained anyone to install the 5-LNB dishes. They are going to have some pi**ed off customers in a week or so.


That's just unacceptable.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry for the silly question but Why is it, when I watch SNY and they are playing an away game, it says the game is broadcast is 1080 but it still shows in a 4:3 format as apposed to 16:9. Sorry for getting slightly off topic.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

NYSat said:


> Sorry for the silly question but Why is it, when I watch SNY and they are playing an away game, it says the game is broadcast is 1080 but it still shows in a 4:3 format as apposed to 16:9. Sorry for getting slightly off topic.


Because they always broadcast in 1080i. When they are transmitting a 4:3 image they just insert black pillar bars on the sides. ESPN HD does the same thing, but they have fancy graphics in the pillar bars instead of just black pillars.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response, I hope they get past this for all HD broadcasts soon. It makes me nervous about burn in, does not look nice, and I do not want to zoom on these either. lol


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

They broadcast with the pillar bars because the game is not HD. HD is 720p or better resolution and 99% of the time widescreen as well. Unless you're watching The Wizard of Oz (which was originally filmed in a 4:3 format because it's so stinking old), if there are pillar bars you are watching upconverted SD. They simply must not bring their HD equipment with them on the road.


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

So if I understand this correctly, I will

1) Be getting my FSN detroit (My local sports net) in HD soon,
2) I will be able to watch the other RSN (yes and etc.) In HD as it is going to be broadcast in CONUS??

Just trying to verify before I get all excited. Is it verified that these will be CONUS and not spot beams?? Also, Are all of the RSN's going to be conus or just a few.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes - the RSNs will be CONUS because DirecTV needs them for the various sports packages they are touting in HD. No reason to replicate them on spotbeam and CONUS for the pro/college events.

Chris

Edit: Of course, blackout restrictions still apply. Applicable programming must be subscribed to. Your account must be in good standing. Your mileage may vary. Not all subscribers will qualify. The information provided should not be construed as legal advice. The statements above may contain forwarding looking projections that should not be solely depended on for making financial decisions.


----------



## Bama (Apr 24, 2007)

Dtv will have quite a few HD channels by the end of this month and more in October, be sure you have a B band converter on the back of you HD receivers, the HD-DVR would need 2 so you can get the new HD channels and you will need the 5L&B dish also called the KAKU. Both are free. The BBC is mailed out and you will get it in 2-5 days. The dish has to be installed by an installer but is also free.


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

Quick question to also verify before I really get my hopes up.

Last season, The Warriors played on FSN Bay area about 60 times or so. Most of the home games and some of the close games; Sacramento, LA, and sometimes Portland were in HD. 

Does this mean that next year, even when they are on the road they will be able to broadcast most games in HD. Please give me a good answer.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jcurrier31 said:


> Does this mean that next year, even when they are on the road they will be able to broadcast most games in HD.


No, this has nothing to do with FSNBA's ability to broadcast in HD. You will receive whatever they broadcast, it's all up to them.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

With all the testing going on on the D10 sat, I wondered why we are seeing all zeros on the now active transponders in our H20/HR20 receivers. So dug out my trusty Accutrac3 sat meter and hooked it up to one of my switch ports. Low and behold there are signals on B band. Very low signals, but signals never the less. Signals to small for our little dishes, but enough for a big dish to receive. Before when servicing my 5 lnb dish there was never any hint of any signal on the B band. So that is how they are doing there test. They are running just enough power on the transponders so that a good sized antenna and of course an engineering card is needed to decode. So like you all I will just have to be patient and wait for the them crank up all those channels!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## mdgolf (Apr 14, 2006)

jcurrier31 said:


> Quick question to also verify before I really get my hopes up.
> 
> Last season, The Warriors played on FSN Bay area about 60 times or so. Most of the home games and some of the close games; Sacramento, LA, and sometimes Portland were in HD.
> 
> Does this mean that next year, even when they are on the road they will be able to broadcast most games in HD. Please give me a good answer.


Jeremy W is right. Check the warrior schedule online...where it says FSNBA HD that's when you'll get the games in HD.

What we do hope is that the change to CONUS allows those of us in FSNBA's home market that aren't in the Bay Area (Reno, Fresno, Sacramento) that couldn't get HD because of spot beam limitations, will now get FSNBA HD after D10 goes live.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mdgolf said:


> What we do hope is that the change to CONUS allows those of us in FSNBA's home market that aren't in the Bay Area (Reno, Fresno, Sacramento) that couldn't get HD because of spot beam limitations, will now get FSNBA HD after D10 goes live.


If you get FSNBA SD, you will get FSNBA HD.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

MIMOTech said:


> With all the testing going on on the D10 sat, I wondered why we are seeing all zeros on the now active transponders in our H20/HR20 receivers. So dug out my trusty Accutrac3 sat meter and hooked it up to one of my switch ports. Low and behold there are signals on B band. Very low signals, but signals never the less. Signals to small for our little dishes, but enough for a big dish to receive. Before when servicing my 5 lnb dish there was never any hint of any signal on the B band. So that is how they are doing there test. They are running just enough power on the transponders so that a good sized antenna and of course an engineering card is needed to decode. So like you all I will just have to be patient and wait for the them crank up all those channels!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


Wow good job...anyone else with a meter want to report in??


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

jlancaster said:


> Wow good job...anyone else with a meter want to report in??


Not seeing much. With nothing hooked up, I get a reading of 6.2 on 103 Lo. I got a reading 6.6 hooked up.

Now I was hooked up on the receiver side of a multiswitch. So there may be more signal coming into the MS. Same meter.


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

jcurrier31 said:


> Last season, The Warriors played on FSN Bay area about 60 times or so. Most of the home games and some of the close games; Sacramento, LA, and sometimes Portland were in HD.
> 
> Does this mean that next year, even when they are on the road they will be able to broadcast most games in HD. Please give me a good answer.


Fox Sports Net has spent a goodly amount of money this year setting up virtually every venue (basketball, baseball, etc.) for HD interconnection via fiber, all routing through the main switcher in Houston, and from there to the cablecos and to both DirecTV and Echostar/Dish.

Most FSN's have done most if not all home (baseball and basketball) games this year in HD, with a few away games as well. The goal of course is to be fully HD next year, the only thing holding it back is of course the few venues that arn't 'wired' for HD cameras and fiber interconnections (now), but will be next year, and the production facilities (graphics overlays and such).

I think that for the next Basketball season (07-08) it may still be in transition, but it will be interesting to note how much of the 'network' is complete, particularly both at the start and toward the end of the season. As far as baseball is concerned, there have been a couple 'west coast' away games (for Seattle) that have been in HD, particularly the LA/Angles (but no A's/Oakland).

Again, things still in transition, but it will be interesting to see as things progress.


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

My questions stems from noticing how many games were available in HD in the Local market where the game was played. Many times I noticed that a game was available in HD lets say if you lived ion Cleavland. They were able to see the game in HD in Cleveland and the SD feed would be sent back to us in the Bay area.

It seems as though the HD feed was available, just locally. So my next question is this:

Now that D* has the Bandwidth, would they be able to support this for D* customers or would it be based on the station; I.E. FSNBAYHD is shown on Comcast as well as D* . Would it be limited to the lowest capable station or would they be able to split it up so that D* customers get the HD feed and the C* customers only get the SD feed. 

Sorry if I confused anyone any more than I did myself trying to word the question.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jcurrier31 said:


> Now that D* has the Bandwidth, would they be able to support this for D* customers or would it be based on the station; I.E. FSNBAYHD is shown on Comcast as well as D* . Would it be limited to the lowest capable station or would they be able to split it up so that D* customers get the HD feed and the C* customers only get the SD feed.
> 
> Sorry if I confused anyone any more than I did myself trying to word the question.


You are confusing the broadcaster's capabilities with the provider's again. Whether or not FSNBA shows a game in HD has absolutely nothing to do with DirecTV, Comcast, or anyone else. The reason most FSN HD games are only show in HD in the home market is because FSN's master control in Houston doesn't have the capacity to handle the amount of HD feeds that it would have to in order for all games to be HD in all markets. But they're working on it.


----------



## Bell System (Sep 7, 2007)

MIMOTech said:


> With all the testing going on on the D10 sat, I wondered why we are seeing all zeros on the now active transponders in our H20/HR20 receivers. So dug out my trusty Accutrac3 sat meter and hooked it up to one of my switch ports. Low and behold there are signals on B band. Very low signals, but signals never the less. Signals to small for our little dishes, but enough for a big dish to receive. Before when servicing my 5 lnb dish there was never any hint of any signal on the B band. So that is how they are doing there test. They are running just enough power on the transponders so that a good sized antenna and of course an engineering card is needed to decode. So like you all I will just have to be patient and wait for the them crank up all those channels!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


Maybe we are slowly seeing signals because the sat is slowly moving to its orbital slot. Hopefully we will know when it is there when the signals get stronger and/or the channels get turned on!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The only signals D10 should be transmitting during the move is TT&C. They tested the transponders at the test location, but cannot "keep them hot" during the move.


----------



## dcben (Aug 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> The only signals D10 should be transmitting during the move is TT&C. They tested the transponders at the test location, but cannot "keep them hot" during the move.


There in NO indication YET that the move to 102.775 has begun. Clearly if the tests, initialization and settings were completed as quickly as they hoped when they requested FCC permission to begin the move on 9-1, we'd have seen some indication of the move by now. Hopefully, we'll see that indication in the new orbital elements from NORAD soon. If not, hopefully whatever testing, calbration and software uploads still have to be completed will not take much longer, and that the satellite will then perform as designed and up to specifications. In any case, they can't move it till they are done, and they can't broadcast until the move. So patience is required.

On the tech thread there's a discussion of what evidence we should get of the commenncement of the final move.

Ben


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

Check it out,,,,I am Ready


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

Think that I will spend today updating the actual logo's with HD logo's.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

DrZaiusATL said:


> Check it out,,,,I am Ready


what is that guide I WANT IT ? where is it on the NET?


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

Those are screen captures from the software used to program a Philips Pronto remote control.

BTW, very nice layout DrZaiusATL.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

It looks like directv would have a package that don't include sports I know that is where they make most of their money but some people just don't care for it.


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

moonman said:


> Further words from bSchneider at AVS...
> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.
> ...


Maybe the 14th will be the day they light 'em up.


----------



## jrodfoo (Apr 9, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet

when did he post that info? just was wondering.... 

edit, nevermind, on 9/2 he said that. awesome!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

DrZaiusATL said:


> Check it out,,,,I am Ready


Skeet .. Oh no you didnt!


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

jrodfoo said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> when did he post that info? just was wondering....
> 
> edit, nevermind, on 9/2 he said that. awesome!


-----------
Just a small correction.... on Sept 03 he made a error in naming Disney, instead of
Discovery....he explained it this way:
Some of you are probably questioning how I could make a mistake by adding Disney to the first wave list at first. Here's how.. I was doing three things at once.. and in a rush I wrote down "DIS" to abbreviate the channel.

The problem is that I don't remember what the DIS was for;

DISney
DIScovery
DIScovery Theathe

So yes I made a mistake..


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

DrZaiusATL you need to change your sig. Earl and some other mods decided to limit the size of peoples sig. They want people to list their set up in the member info portion set aside for set ups. Sigs are only suppose to be a couple lines now.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Any update??


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

His card isn't working anymore.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Does "his card isn't working anymore" mean they finally deactivated his engineering card status, or that they've stopped broadcasting in test mode and he's getting no signal like the rest of us?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Carbon said:


> Any update??


Last I heard from him was that he didn't see the delay being more than 2 1/2 days.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

rrrick8 said:


> Last I heard from him was that he didn't see the delay being more than 2 1/2 days.


And he made that comment yesterday (9/19).


----------



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

He told me they deactivated his engineering card status. But who knows, it might be because of what I previously posted here.

Either way, if he does see anything, he isn't sharing it with anyone and by anyone I mean, me or posting online.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

bjdraw said:


> He told me they deactivated his engineering card status. But who knows, *it might be because of what I previously posted here.*
> 
> Either way, if he does see anything, he isn't sharing it with anyone and my anyone I mean, me or posting online.


I seriously doubt that. I think you are giving yourself too much credit.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

RxMan1 said:


> I seriously doubt that. I think you are giving yourself too much credit.


+1


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting. I wonder if in the big scheme of things tier rebuild and transmit that appears to be the underlying hd rollout issue they finally managed to give his cards the appropriate tiers for what he subscribes to.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome doc!! What pronto model do you have?



DrZaiusATL said:


> Check it out,,,,I am Ready


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

To be fair, his special card would allow him to see what is in test mode and nothing more. It isn't going to tell him when a channel will be made to any customer. The card does not have the ability to tell the future.


----------



## yukon10 (Aug 6, 2004)

How do I get one of these special cards?? heh j/k


----------



## yukon10 (Aug 6, 2004)

With the new HD arriving how long before they reach dma 120 for locals in HD


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

James Long said:


> To be fair, his special card would allow him to see what is in test mode and nothing more. It isn't going to tell him when a channel will be made to any customer. The card does not have the ability to tell the future.


Obviously not, but his contacts at DirecTV will give him that information. And I'm not entirely unconvinced that he's not a DirecTV employee himself.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> Obviously not, but his contacts at DirecTV will give him that information. And I'm not entirely unconvinced that he's not a DirecTV employee himself.


I agree. Another way to get people to leave you alone is to say your card doesn't work anymore.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

I dont care if he is or is not an employee.. bottom line is that he provides spot on info that I for one appreciate. I also know lots who had engineering cards in the past.. lol..


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jimmyt said:


> I also know lots who had engineering cards in the past.. lol..


:up_to_som


----------



## yukon10 (Aug 6, 2004)

Is Bschneider a D* employee?


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

yukon10 said:


> Is Bschneider a D* employee?


No one knows for sure. I remember that he seemed to have alot of information when it came to the Fox station. Maybe that is his connection to D*.


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> I dont care if he is or is not an employee.. bottom line is that he provides spot on info that I for one appreciate. I also know lots who had engineering cards in the past.. lol..


Hike!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

The last time i asked him an "insider" question. he replied that the last time he commented on that he "got sent to the principals office" so I believe he does work for DirecTV in an official capacity.


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

Ken984 said:


> The last time i asked him an "insider" question. he replied that the last time he commented on that he "got sent to the principals office" so I believe he does work for DirecTV in an official capacity.


Are you KenH from AVS?


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

Some say he is wanted by the CIA, and that if he could be bothered, he could crack the Da Vinci code in 43 seconds. All we know is, he's called Bschneider.


----------



## forecheck (Jun 13, 2002)

yukon10 said:


> How do I get one of these special cards?? heh j/k


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/about/careers.jsp


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's get back on track here ... we're not here to discuss who Bschneider is or who he works for, although the story we have been told is that he accidentally received a card that shows more than it should. I cannot imagine D* having any trouble getting that card back or retaining him as an employee if he did work for D*. But that isn't the question - nor is speculating about others who may have cards by mistake or whether or not the story we have heard is true.

But that is enough. Let's talk about the information he has provided ... and not about the person.

Thanks for your cooperation!


----------

